# Access FORBIDDEN



## hsmfr (Dec 14, 2007)

I am unable to access many of my long-established programs on my Mac iBook G4, running OS X Version 10.4.11. On Safari,any attempt to open anything always gives me "Access Forbidden. You don't have permission to access http:/www.whateverIrequest on this server", which is Apache Server at www.comcast.net Post 8100.

I have found no way to get anything using Safari. I can get some programs using Firefox, but even then, I have no access to most on-line Dashboard Widgets...Stock market data, weather reports, gasoline prices...

Anything you can do to help me regain the use of my computer will be appreciated.
H. S. Robertson


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you using the admin account of the mac?


----------



## hsmfr (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think so. Should I be? If so, how do I do it? Otherwise, how can I tell? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## npjester (Dec 15, 2007)

The problem in and of itself might be 10.4.11 with safari 3, there have been some weird issues with it(10.4.11) on PPC machines.


----------



## hsmfr (Dec 14, 2007)

The problem suddenly went away; Safari now works perfectly; and I'm reasonably certain that I neither caused the problem nor had anything to do with curing it. HSR


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i have not had any issues with 10.4.11 or safari 3 on any of my ppc macs. but with it going away, i am puzzled.


----------

